# High quality reels at cheap prices



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

bloody good prices!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

gra said:


> I just did a deal with a guy in the US for a few Stradic 1000s for myself and others.
> 
> Regards, Gra.


Thanks Gra, but how did you know I wanted one. :? ......I am one of the others aren't I?  .....oh well I'll just have to buy 3 reels all for myself then.

Hey, do you have a link to the site?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> gra said:
> 
> 
> > I just did a deal with a guy in the US for a few Stradic 1000s for myself and others.
> ...


Paul

I'll sell you mine that Gra's getting me for $185 :lol:

cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

MacFish said:


> I'll sell you mine that Gra's getting me for $185 :lol:
> 
> cheers


Bastard!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > I'll sell you mine that Gra's getting me for $185 :lol:
> ...


Pmsl, lmao.

1 to Sel,  Paul 0  :lol:

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

MacFish
Pmsl said:


> That's alright, I could still out fish you with a $20 Kmart combo and a V-vibe with rusty hooks  ......you just need all the help you can get. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> That's alright, I could still out fish you with a $20 Kmart combo and a V-vibe with rusty hooks  ......you just need all the help you can get. :lol:


I'll remember that next time you come crying to me" Sel, Sel I've lost my Jackall,can borrow one of yours for the weekend",  :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Back on track

Gra they are sensational prices, I will be getting more in the future.

I have all the lures I need this year, so going to concentrate on serious reels and rods this year.

Well least we know Paul is with us next time.

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

gra said:


> Paul old mate, it might just be your lucky day. The third reel is yet to confirmed by it's intended buyer who has racked up yet another speeding fine in his Tempo-laden Falcon, let me check. Are you interested?
> 
> Gra


Na, I want Sels
What ever he is paying I'll beat it by 10%.

Thanks for the offer mate, let me know. 
I'm in the market for a new reel, just not sure whether to get a 1000 or the next size up.......plus the competitive side of me wants to get the next model up.....just to beat Sel. What do they charge for a Sustain :? :lol:


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah buying from the states works out being a lot cheaper. I've just placed an order for a Daiwa Advantage 3500A reel with 2 spools of Power Pro braid (15lb and 20lb) for just under AUD $200 (inc. postage). The same reel alone was something like AUD $320 at a local tackle shop. Can't beat it.

Marty


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a great price Gra, thanks for putting the time in to organise it!
I'm keen for a new reel, so please let me know when you do the next shipment and I'm in!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

gra said:


> I reckon I'm finished for a while, next will probably be a Curado or a Sol baitcaster but I'll need to sell some stuff first.
> 
> Gra.


Yeah same for me too Gra, I'll get a Sol Spin when you go the next time,

Cheers


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am keen for a Sustain 4000 if anybody is doing an order

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

so has the 3rd reel been taken ???

i'd be pretty keen for a $160 Stradic... (even though I am a Daiwa man) 8)


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I've just emailed the bloke in US and i'm in the market to buy pretty well now. If anyone else is can buy now, PM me and we'll see if we can get a good deal happenin.

Cheers to GRA for sharing the knowledge

Mick


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hard_Yakkin said:


> I've just emailed the bloke in US and i'm in the market to buy pretty well now. If anyone else is can buy now, PM me and we'll see if we can get a good deal happenin.
> 
> Cheers to GRA for sharing the knowledge
> 
> Mick


So what are you chasing Mick?

I wouldn't mind getting a Sustain 2500 FE......then again there's lots of things i wouldn't mind getting. If you havent ordered yet could you find out the price for me including my share of the postage?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I would like a Sustain 4000.
Any ideas on price

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

wigg said:


> I would like a Sustain 4000.
> Any ideas on price
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Hi Wiggs I saw this one on USA ebay for about $260 delivered, seems a good price. I think I would consider it, but I only want a 2500, or you could try emailing Cris on page one of this thread.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHIMANO-SUSTAIN- ... dZViewItem


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Wigg and AWTY - I'm waiting for a reply on my Stradic. I'll check out the other prices

cheers

Mick


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Not a bad price on ebay
I paid $260 for my Stradic 4000
Keep me posted

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Guys if you're after Stradics and Sustains at decent prices check out http://reelfishingdeals.com/

They've got the postage built into the price so you know exactly how much it's going to cost and should be able to order from anywhere in Oz for the same price. Getting some braid shouldn't cost too much extra either.

Unfortunately they only carry a small range but have got some nice Sustains, Stradics and Shimano Baitrunners at decent prices.

Good luck

Marty


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep some nice prices Marty.

With the Aussie dollar shooting up, it wont be long before its level pegging with the US and then we will get some bargains.


----------

